# Anyone into Aquascaping / Iwagumi ?



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

I know I love planted tanks, but I am starting to see that I don't want just to keep it "free growing" so to speak. I was wondering if we have any aquascaping enthusiast and if you guys can please show off your tanks or lets post some links to our favorite aquascaped tanks :-D

I am definitely in the market to get a large tank and keep it very modern, contemporary. I think it'll be eye catching to go with the general look of my new house so I'm trying to gather up as much inspiration. I'm trying to figure out ways to have adequate cover without being cluttered to have a successful sorority / community tank. Some scapes are a bit sparse for me to feel comfy to have a sorority.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Probably Dutch style tanks are my favorite. Lots of plants and they don't look cluttered if you keep them trimmed, there are tons of options on youtube.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh, I love Iwagumi! 
Today, I'm going to change my 60 liter community tank into a 'river' looking tank with pieces of wood and maybe I'm going to use my seiryu rocks too :-D 
(I'll probably start a thread about how I'm going to do it )


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I love them all! As long as it isn't just a mess, lol. Here are some of my favorites: 

*links to other forums removed*


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

Peachii Dutch styles seem to be a great idea for a sorority tank. Thanks, that is definitely a good direction to research! Something between the fullness of Dutch style and color variation and the clean lines of Iwagumi seems to be what I'm after. 

VJM that first one is really cool. Normally not into decorations, but that use of the statue and the wood looks really cool. 

Just for fun - look a hobbit aquascape!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i love scaped tanks of any style XD as long as it looks awesome! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

I am totally obsessed with aquascaping and have gone through the last 5 years of photos of the winners of the AGA Aquascaping contest.

This was my first attempt at using the Golden Principle. I've been working on it since April.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

This is one of my favs:

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#a=0&at=0&mi=2&pt=1&pi=10000&s=21&p=2


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

The golden ratio's a good way to start  Sometimes how the scape looks os really down to the hardscapeXD I'm trying to scape a waterless tank right now, and I've been moving things around for months!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

aokashi said:


> The golden ratio's a good way to start  Sometimes how the scape looks os really down to the hardscapeXD I'm trying to scape a waterless tank right now, and I've been moving things around for months!
> 
> Yes! It took me weeks to sort out how I wanted the hardscape to go. I ended up tying three pieces of drift wood together to make my large piece.
> 
> I'm already planning on rocks for the next project down the road.


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

This is my newer one.
Its still a WIP.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

The AGA is taking entries for the 2013 Aquascaping contest:

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/Enter/


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Can't wait to see the winners this year. Especially the biotopes.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is a link to the most awesome tank that I have ever seen that is/was not in any sort of contest... *link to another forum removed*


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

That was my first link! Such an inspirational tank.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

VJM said:


> That was my first link! Such an inspirational tank.


Yes that tank is just so awesome I could stare at it for hours


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ah... sorry to be a party pooper guys, but please refrain from linking to other forums. Thank you  
nevertheless an interesting tank


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

well I see I am being picked on I see several links in this very thread to other forums


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

other forums? feel free to report any that you see, it will make it easier for us  I can only remove the ones I come across lol. 
I'm not trying to pick on you or anything ^__^

edit: ah I see them now on the first page, thanks for letting me know.
tell me nicely next time? I was a little surprised when you said I was picking on you.


----------

